# bilder schwarzweißfilter bei mouseover bunt



## d-beam (24. April 2002)

wie geht das, dass ich bilder schwarzweiß mache und nur bei mouseover sollen die langsam bunt werden?
danke...


----------



## Christoph (24. April 2002)

ich glaub da gubts keine Filter oder sonstiges.

must du mit 2 verschiedenen Bilder machen. wobei das zweite Bild ein animated gif sein muss. sonst hast du keinen richtigen Übergang von S/W auf FARBE!

cu


/edit:

hier ein filter der ein Farb-Bild in ein Graustufen Bild umwandelt. 

```
<html><head><title>filter:Gray()</title>
</head><body bgcolor="#FFFFFF" text="#000000">

<p>Links die normale Grafik, rechts mit Gray()-Filter:</p>

<img src="filter_gray.jpg" width="200" height="240" border="0" alt="Bild">
<img src="filter_gray.jpg" style="filter:Gray()" width="200" height="240" border="0" alt="Bild">

</body></html>
```
Mit filter:Gray() können Sie Graustufen erzwingen. Geeignet ist der Filter besonders für Grafiken. Dieser Filter erwartet keine Parameter.

und so sieht´s dann aus

mehr kann ich dazu auch nicht sagen! leider  

vielleicht kann Q weiterhelfen!

cu


----------



## SteKo (24. April 2002)

versuchs doch mal hiermit:


```
<img src="bild.jpg" STYLE="filter:alpha(opacity=50) gray()" ONMOUSEOVER="this.filters.alpha.opacity=100; this.filters.gray.enabled=false;" ONMOUSEOUT="this.filters.alpha.opacity=50; this.filters.gray.enabled=true;">
```

funzt aber nur im IE und gibt nen harten übergang von S/W zu Farbe

MfG
SteKo

PS: den alpha.opacity filter kannste auch weg lassen.. aber sieht so n bissl besser aus


----------



## d-beam (24. April 2002)

geht des auch noch mit weichem übergang?


----------



## sam (24. April 2002)

meines wissens nach geht das nicht, da es eben nur "farbig" und "nicht farbig" gibt.....bei alpha-fading geht das auch nur, weil man per js den wert der transparenz verändern kann......

es gäbe da noch eine möglichkeit......aber ich weiss nicht, ob ich die so schnell finde......

gefunden  

ist ein tut von getelementbyid.com, was man (entsprechende kenntnisse in js vorausgesetzt) auch zu nem netten fade zw. einem farbigen und einem einem grauen (dem gleichen bild nur in graustufen) bild abwandeln kann....

http://getelementbyid.com/scripts/imgfadetransition/index.shtml

viel spass


----------



## SteKo (24. April 2002)

ich hab nochmal n bissl mit dem "Alpha Fading von Images" Tutorial von Klon rumgespielt und das ist dabei rausgekommen:
 :: DeMO ::  

hab einfach ein bild genommen und darüber per layer ein zweites (mit gray-filter und opacity: 0 ) gelegt welches bei mouseover per alpha-fading langsam sichtbar wird...

MfG
SteKo


----------



## sam (25. April 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von SteKo _
> *ich hab nochmal n bissl mit dem "Alpha Fading von Images" Tutorial von Klon rumgespielt und das ist dabei rausgekommen:
> :: DeMO ::
> 
> hab einfach ein bild genommen und darüber per layer ein zweites (mit gray-filter und opacity: 0 ) gelegt welches bei mouseover per alpha-fading langsam sichtbar wird...*


nette idee...is auchn bisschen einfacher als mein vorschlag


----------



## SteKo (25. April 2002)

hehe darum gings doch auch oder!? 

naja hauptsache es funzt auch wenn die lösung vielleicht n bissl verrückt is


----------

